# Skippy Natural (Creamy)



## vanessa5691 (Nov 2, 2006)

Just wondering if Skippy Natural (creamy) is just as good as Smucker's natural PB...it tastes just as good as regular peanut butter

Here are the ingredients:
Roasted Peanuts, Sugar, Palm Oil, Salt

...the jar says its 100% natural w/ no Trans fat and no Hydrogenated Oil


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

Nope!

Peanut butter should only have 

Peanuts and Salt

Any added oils and sugar is not necessary and useless calories.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

I got some brand of natty pb and all it says is peanuts, now thats as natural as it gets. Tastes not so good. But hey you cant have it all.


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 2, 2006)

I love natty PB....On a Stonemills bagel...mmmmm


----------



## vanessa5691 (Nov 2, 2006)

damn 

i was so happy after reading "Natural"
i thought i had finally found a tastey natty PB.
but its better than regular peanut butter right??


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

Not really.  The palm oil and sugar make it bad.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 2, 2006)

What about this peanut butter I got...Smart Balance Omega Natural PB...

Ingrediants:

Peanuts, natural oil blend (flaxseed and palm fruit oils) salt, molasses.

It does say it has 1g of sugar in each serving though...and 2g's of fiber though.

It's natural, but it is whipped so no stirring up oils! 

Whaddya think jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

Nah, another PB product with a bunch of junk in it.

PB should be peanuts and salt, and that's it. 

On a side note:  I started making my own PB, Almond butter etc..


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 2, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nah, another PB product with a bunch of junk in it.
> 
> PB should be peanuts and salt, and that's it.
> 
> On a side note:  I started making my own PB, Almond butter etc..



well what's bad?  The palm fruit oils or the molasses??  Those are the only extra ingredients...of the two, which is it or both?  Why are they bad?

I'm not disagreeing jodi, just pickin ur brain in the name of education! lol


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

Palm Oil is a saturated fat.  Why take a perfectly healthy food such as nuts and add saturated fats to it? 

Molasses is a by-product of sugar cane.  So basically sugar.


----------



## Valias (Nov 2, 2006)

Molasses (blackstrap) i was under the belief was good, maybe not before sleep but it's going to be such a minor amount. Organic molasses is a good source of calcium, magnesium and iron. I think you natty pb people are far to staunch on other brands of pb. as a meal of the day i think the one with molasses would be fine. Now the other oil PWG was talking about may not be as great, but isn't it a source of Vit A and Omega-6? I'm not defending the oil because i really have little knowledge on it, but blackstrap molasses (if it is that) is rather good for you, i use it as a natural pick me up after a hard gym session  - and after donating blood i use it for the iron.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 2, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Not really.  The palm oil and sugar make it bad.



But isnt it better than JiF creamy?  Skippy Creamy?  IN other words, is it better than an average creamy PB (not one that says natural).


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

I hardly doubt it's blackstrap molasses in there.  Sugar is sugar and at night sugar is not beneficial.  Also, if the goals are to cut, then the molasses is not a good choice either.


----------



## Valias (Nov 2, 2006)

Valias said:


> ??? as a meal of the day i think the one with molasses would be fine???



Would the glucose load on <2% molasses in a serving really hurt? Depending on what your goals are and such, maybe it could save sanity and stop someone from caving in and loading it up with jam or something ??? Few people are made of stone.

So we can both agree that yeah not good before sleep? But considering cutting is about calories it can???t really hurt as a meal of the day ??? also assuming that the glucose load isn???t going to deposit a lot of fat?


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 2, 2006)

1g of sugar is THAT bad?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

Eating sugar keeps the craving of sugar.  It takes approx. 3 days to get rid of sugar cravings.  These cravings is what make people cave.  Get rid of the sugar all together and the cravings go away and then there is less caving.  

Eating carbs before bed leads to cortisol increase, circadian rhythm disturbances, fat gain, and interferes with igf-1.


----------



## Valias (Nov 2, 2006)

I remember P-funk brought up a conference he attended about this, there was a scientist saying the same thing, because insulin inhibits glucagon / GH which is what stimulates IGF-1. What he asked was, if someone was undergoing intense enough training (i.e. weight lifting) to actually need (not someone sedentary) the carbohydrate would it not be ok, or there abouts anyway. i think the scientiest said ok - maybe i'll dig around abit to find the thread (I hope i'm not putting words into P-Funks mouth).

So how long do you think would be ok to have my last carb meal? say if i was sleeping at midnight, and my last Protein+Fat meal would be at 10-11, would 7-8 be acceptable for my last carb meal?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, 7ish is fine.  The main thing is the increase in cortisol and disturbing circadian rhythms.

Back to the PB, you should always choose a product with the most natural ingredients as possible. Hence PB = Peanuts and Salt


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 3, 2006)

My cottage cheese has 5g of sugar too....does that make it a bad idea before bed?  I wanted to do the natty pb and cottage cheese combo before bed...


----------



## djmvfc (Nov 3, 2006)

Skippy natural- no problem. Go study coconut oil and palm oil. If it is not hydrogenated, it is one of the best oils for your health and heart. Sri Lankans us it and the heart attack rate is like one in a million. This type of oil is a great energy producer and tends not to convert over to fat very easily. Now, no doubt you don't need the sugar calories, but in this age, you can seldom get it all. One thing that few poplpe do not realize is that the biggest threat in eating peanuts in ANY form is the fact that they ALL have a certain amount of aflotoxins. Very potent cancer causing substance. I use the skippy natural as an occasional treat, not as a protein source.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2006)

Personally I would skip the Palm and Coconut oil they are both relatively high in Sat fats.

JMO


----------



## djmvfc (Nov 3, 2006)

Go to Mercola's website to see info on coconut oil, palm oils studies are very similar.  www.mercola.com/2001/mar/24/coconut_oil.htm


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2006)

Sorry but Mercola is a quack


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2006)

Believe it or not coconut oils and palm oils are also highly allergenic.  Many people don't realize that.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2006)

djmvfc said:


> Go to Mercola's website to see info on coconut oil, palm oils studies are very similar.  www.mercola.com/2001/mar/24/coconut_oil.htm



Also I know about the MCT's that are available from Coconut oil.  I just don't think the amount of sat fat, compared to the MCT's is worth it.  When you need a high temp fat for cooking, sure Coconut oil is great. Other then that I will stick with my omega 3 and 6 fats


----------



## djmvfc (Nov 3, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, i don't use the coconut oil of palm oil for anything, just believe it is not that harmful if found in a purchased product. We tried cooking with coconut oil and it smokes like crazy. Changed to Rice Bran Oil for when we do occasionally fry something.


----------



## StxNas (Nov 3, 2006)

Back to the whole Natty PB thing...I like to ground flax seeds in my coffee bean grinder (or use milled flax seeds when on hand) and add them to my PB. This works particularly well in keeping the oil from separating from the PB (for those of you that don't keep it in the fridge).


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 3, 2006)

Alot of natural food stores and health food places in my area ground and make their own pb in fornt of you, they cost alot but its well worth it.


----------



## StxNas (Nov 3, 2006)

I get mine from Publix for about 75 cents cheaper than the national brands.


----------



## macedaddy (Nov 3, 2006)

I just buy smuckers natural peanut butter at the grocery store.
Ingredients: Peanuts and Salt.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2006)

macedaddy said:


> I just buy smuckers natural peanut butter at the grocery store.
> Ingredients: Peanuts and Salt.


 
Ditto. Crunchy that is


----------



## macedaddy (Nov 3, 2006)

i like the crunchy, too!!  Except when i put it in my shaker cup, it doesn't mix as well (it gets caught in the mixer part).  So I have the creamy for my shakes.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2006)

StxNas said:


> I get mine from Publix for about 75 cents cheaper than the national brands.



My friend tried eating that.  He threw it out in about 6 spoon fulls.  Thats giving it a pretty good chance.  If he liked it I woulda tried it, but...


----------



## macedaddy (Nov 3, 2006)

i actually have come to crave the natural stuff now!!!


----------



## Valias (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah I'll admit, for the first jar or two i had to make myself eat it, considering the rest of my family still purchases the sugar / oil added ones. But now i prefer the taste, juts something you get use to and enjoy in the end.


----------



## macedaddy (Nov 3, 2006)

^^^^YEAH!!!

Just don't stick 2 tablespoons of it in your mouth at the same time.........

ummm........DON'T ASK........


----------



## poloblue22 (Nov 3, 2006)

Smart Balance Omega Natural Peanut Butter better than both of those.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 4, 2006)

I bought some cashew butter today. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 5, 2006)

Almond butter is the shiznat (I know I usually talk really professional like but hell)

...SHIZNIZZLE Almond ....bizzle


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh also note that almonds are a powerful antioxidant (fights the occurance of free radicals and what not).  I usually eat a small handfull of raw almonds near the end of the day.

Hook me up with some homemade stuff Jodi?


----------



## macedaddy (Nov 5, 2006)

let us know about that cashew butter....


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2006)

macedaddy said:


> let us know about that cashew butter....



Sure thing. They also had cashew macadamia nut butter. I might give that one a shot next time.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 9, 2006)

macedaddy said:


> let us know about that cashew butter....



I finally opened it. It's pretty damn tasty. I'm going to get some almond butter next time.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey what are the nutritional facts on that cashew butter?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 10, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Hey what are the nutritional facts on that cashew butter?




Ingredients:
Raw cashews, safflower oil. 

Nutrition Facts:
Serving Size 2 Tbsp.
Calories 210
Calories from Fat 160 
Total Fat 18 g.
Saturated Fat 3 g.
Cholesterol 0 mg.
Sodium 10 mg.
Carbohydrates 9 g. 
Dietary Fiber 1 g.
Sugars 1 g.
Protein 5 g.


----------



## fafard (Nov 11, 2006)

the folks saying to only get pb with 'peanuts and salt' are correct.

the oil and sugar pb's don't really have 'additional' oil added.  what they do is remove the good peanut oil and sell that then they add an inferior cheap oil to make up for the loss and usually those oils are loaded with saturated fats.  pretty tricky, remove an expensive oil, sell it and add a cheapo, bad for your health oil.

the only disadvantage to the natural pb's are that the oil separates and you have to stir it, big deal, consider it an arm workout!

don


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2006)

when you buy the natrual PB, put it in your fridge, top down.  The oil will mix itself and then you wont have to do it.


----------



## Phred (Nov 11, 2006)

fafard said:


> the folks saying to only get pb with 'peanuts and salt' are correct.
> 
> the oil and sugar pb's don't really have 'additional' oil added.  what they do is remove the good peanut oil and sell that then they add an inferior cheap oil to make up for the loss and usually those oils are loaded with saturated fats.  pretty tricky, remove an expensive oil, sell it and add a cheapo, bad for your health oil.
> 
> ...


In the deli section at my grocery store, they have this grinder with peanuts.  They grind them up into a mostly creamy peanut butter texture.  Nothing added and there is no oil seperation after several weeks with out refer.


----------



## Freighter (Nov 11, 2006)

You all might want to do some research on peanuts/peanut butter.

Peanuts are highly absorbant.  They soak up things like a sponge.  Since peanuts are a highly pesticided crop (one of the highest there is), this is not good.  They also soak up toxins from the soil, so even if you buy organic PB, they are frequently contaminated with afflatoxins (a carcinogenic mold).

Also,  they are quite high in omega 6 fatty acids.  So, they could easily throw your omega 3mega 6 ratio out of whack.

I was also reading that peanut oil sticks in the arteries like glue.

As a bit of trivia, peanuts are not even a nut, they are a legume.

I would suggest switching over to almond butter if you must have a nut butter.  Almonds are also high in omega 6's but not as much.  They will, however, provide all of the benifits of peanuts without the negatives.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2006)

Freighter said:


> You all might want to do some research on peanuts/peanut butter.
> 
> Peanuts are highly absorbant.  They soak up things like a sponge.  Since peanuts are a highly pesticided crop (one of the highest there is), this is not good.  They also soak up toxins from the soil, so even if you buy organic PB, they are frequently contaminated with afflatoxins (a carcinogenic mold).
> 
> ...



I have read about the aflatoxins.  Can you source the rest of your info?


----------



## Freighter (Nov 11, 2006)

I read about peanuts and atherosclerosis in "The Paleo Diet for Athletes" by Loren Cordain.  Its been a while since I read it, and I let someone borrow it, so I can't quote it exactly.  I did find an interesting link, however, that shows the issue might not be so cut and dry. http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0813/is_n1_v15/ai_6482491

Here is another link with information about pesticides and aflatoxins in peanuts: http://www.sixwise.com/newsletters/...e-contaminated_but_there_are_safe_sources.htm

As far nutrients go, here is a summary for a 1 ounce portion I derived from www.nutritiondata.com:

Peanuts
Fat: 14g
SFA: 1.9g
MUFA: 6.9g
Omega 6 PUFA: 4.4g
Vit E:  2.4mg
Folate: 68 mgc

Almonds
Fat: 14g
SFA: 1.1g
MUFA: 9.1g
Omega 6 PUFA: 3.45g
Vit. E: 7.3 mg
Folate: 8.2 mgc

As far as minerals go, almonds generally contain significantly higher amounts than peanuts.

My advice: do some research, and formulate your own opinion.  Solid information can be hard to find.  I would rather eat almond butter.  It is more nutritious, and does not carry the risks of peanuts, as dubious as they might actually be.


----------

